# what auratus morph is this?



## gotham229 (Dec 30, 2006)

I stumbled upon this morph on the kingsnake website and I was wondering if anyone knew what morph this auratus is? I was thinking "campana" morph, but not sure. It is the auratus that is 3rd down. Thank You for the help.
-JOn

http://market.kingsnake.com/detail.php?cat=14&de=583157


----------



## HappyHippos1 (May 7, 2007)

I think it might be kahula. Not sure if campana and kahula are the same or dif ?f.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Here is a problem,


> Green & Black Poison Frog


. There looks to be atleast 3 different morphs there. Kahlua sticks out in my mind as well.


----------



## rattruck (Mar 15, 2008)

That's what I called them. They are awesome, I bought 6. They are almost full grown. Three of them have a faint blue color in the cream color. They all ate the first day and are very active and out going. Just an FYI.


----------



## gotham229 (Dec 30, 2006)

HEY RATTUCK,
COULD YOU POST PICTURES OF THEM?THANK YOU


----------



## grendel88 (Oct 19, 2006)

The top 4 pictues are the 6 point or Acon Hill auratus and the bottwm two are the campana.


----------



## toxicterribilis (Mar 21, 2008)

*This will help you out with I.D.'ing the diffrent types of D. auratus there are.*

http://www.tropical-experience.nl/index ... &Itemid=49

http://www.thiell.com/aquaviva/dendroba ... guide.html


----------



## rattruck (Mar 15, 2008)

gotham229, Tried to find a good camera bc my point and shoot wont cut it. They al come out REALLY bad. Sorry. I haven't forgotten or given up yet. Maybe I need to invest in a camera.


----------



## DannyC (Jul 13, 2014)

Any ideas? I was thinking microspot but I've never seen one so "green and black"


----------

